# Boluda Tugs in Cadiz



## neillrush (Oct 14, 2006)

The VB Adriatico (front) and VB Sargazos in Cadiz March 2006.








and the Sargazos on her own.








Also two Spanish Navy Tren Naval (Naval Auxiliary) tugs taken on the same day.
Y121








and Y125








Rgds Neill


----------



## neillrush (Oct 14, 2006)

*VB Rota*

The Boluda Tug VB Rota, and its based at Rota!!!, in Cadiz 07/01/07 at the annual departure of the Sail Training Ship SPS Juan Sebastian de Elcano (A71). She was built by Union Naval Valencia (UNV) and her first day of trials was 07/11/06 and she is specically designed to be able to push Submarines. Tonnage unknown. 








Rgds Neill


----------



## James MacDonald (Mar 17, 2006)

*Tugs*



neillrush said:


> The Boluda Tug VB Rota, and its based at Rota!!!, in Cadiz 07/01/07 at the annual departure of the Sail Training Ship SPS Juan Sebastian de Elcano (A71). She was built by Union Naval Valencia (UNV) and her first day of trials was 07/11/06 and she is specically designed to be able to push Submarines. Tonnage unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## neillrush (Oct 14, 2006)

I didnt know TP Towing wanted to go!!!
Rgds Neill


----------

